# militia Rising



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

There is a show on Discovery Channel right now called Militia Rising. Looks pretty good!


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Stupid satelite tv, cant watch it cause the signal is out. But definitely gonna check it out on youtube later!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Dont have cable but would love to watch. Militias are a proud tradition in the US. Hope they dont focus on the nutjobs. Anti gov nuts are looney. We have a great nation of laws worth protecting. Rouseau and the founding fathers gave us a great ideal to live up to. Lets be good citizens and do so by making informed decisions when we vote. Reason of the masses is the key.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You KNOW they are going to focus on nutjobs!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I was involved with these kind of groups 30 years ago. After the first ten mins I realized that nothing had changed. Been there, done that. Changed the channel.


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

What serious militia would allow their group, their tactics, their plans, etc. to be broadcast on TV? Also noticed that all three groups did not have a standard battle rifle! Having a group standard makes stocking ammo and spare parts much easier. Also if you are going to be wearing camo and are in the words you might not want a neon blue tent broadcasting where you are sleeping.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

semperscott said:


> What serious militia would allow their group, their tactics, their plans, etc. to be broadcast on TV? Also noticed that all three groups did not have a standard battle rifle! Having a group standard makes stocking ammo and spare parts much easier. Also if you are going to be wearing camo and are in the words you might not want a neon blue tent broadcasting where you are sleeping.


No one said they were smart! Lmao! All good points!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Husband watched it, I went on to bed. 

He said it was interesting. They may get lots of new members in the next few weeks.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I wasn't overly impressed with the groups themselves but WAS very impressed that they didn't find some psycho idiot radical clan types film. They did at least pick reasonable good intentioned patriotic even if a little inept fellas to film. So for that much I liked it. I said the same thing though when I seen it and tuned to it. Lemme go see what kinda freaks they recorded for this one. ws pleasantly suprised for a change.


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

Wonder how long until thy are visited by DHS? They made the list already, the show may ensure the "visit".


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

semperscott said:


> What serious militia would allow their group, their tactics, their plans, etc. to be broadcast on TV? Also noticed that all three groups did not have a standard battle rifle! Having a group standard makes stocking ammo and spare parts much easier. Also if you are going to be wearing camo and are in the words you might not want a neon blue tent broadcasting where you are sleeping.


I think you answered the big question, they are not serious. It's all about a bunch of guys getting together to get social.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

I honor the militia concept, this was not it. This was a bunch of Kudzu Commandos, playing army. Most of the guys should have used their time going to a weight watchers meeting, the others a Barber shop
Like most of these shows it would have left a poor impression on a potential prepper, as was its intent.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I watched some of it and was not impressed. I saw some of the wannabe Militia Commanders without a real clue running around jumping in someone's case, or attempting to humiliate them instead of showing them the proper way to complete an assigned task. 

I especially was not impressed with Commander "lard butt" constantly yelling for his Sergeant Major to take over, that's what you assign training NCO's for.

As some of you know after retiring from the Military and before I got into LE, I was a Sergeant Major in a local Militia back in the early 90's.

One thing that I had to constantly keep in mind was that these folks were volunteers and most had never been in the Military and had to be taught all of the basics that some of us took for granted. So getting in their faces and screaming at them didn't cut it, and cost us several good people before I wised up. 

Altho the authorities knew about us and knew that we were not nut jobs and were not advocating the overthrow of the Government, they nor the public knew all of the training that we did. We would have never agreed to have any of our meetings, training, or field exercises filmed by any of the media.

I also agree that the MBR's should be standardized or at the very least all use the same cal. of ammo. 

So I guess by now you have figured out how I feel about that particular Militia and the show in general. :gaah:


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I've often thought about putting together a different kind of Militia group.
One of offering aid and food and water etc. Armed but only for self defense. 
Folks that might patrol an area after wide destruction from a tornado or something.
But that would mean the police are spread too thin to do it. But I don't see that happening.
Militia types are usually either old military wanna be's or revolutionaires. 
I want no part or either one.

When I get my hip replaced I think I want to join the Texas State Guard.
They're an unarmed version of the National guard that assists in Katrina type situations.
When I'm moblie again I think I like that.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Ah a malitia. A change to wear a uniform, go and do things in the woods, simulating situations and environments. NOT. Been there and done that for 23 years. I'm too old to play soldier!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I did a smart search on satellite TV and it had no matches. Must have been a one time only broadcast.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I haven't watched this show. I can't imagine the network making any attempt to portray these folks as sane. Call me crazy!vract:

Personally, I can't imagine, either, wanting to attend some "training" on a weekend to be bossed around by some wannabe. I spent most of my adult life either in the military or para-military organizations, and am finished with taking orders. At this point in my life I really, really do not play well with others!


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

kejmack said:


> You KNOW they are going to focus on nutjobs!


Hey, I resent that. :club:


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Wtihout militia's we would not be living in this great nation. The militia's fought and died for our freedom and I have the highest respect for them. There have been several laws, some as late as the nineteenth century that reiterate that ALL American citizens are to keep and maintain arms in order to be raised up as militia in case of invasion (foreign or domestic?). Like so many things the liberal media find the wack jobs and nuts to portray gun-toting Americans as uneducated idiots. 

If I were to join a militia it would have to be one that holds the dreams and hopes of our Founding Fathers near and dear and both honor and respect the Costitution and Bill of Rights. All member, male and female, would be taught basic wpn skills and first aid. Then according to the talents of the members and needs of the group, each member would be assigned primary duties and train in such. Duties such as tactical teams, medical, farming, husbandry, mechanical, engineering, logistics, etc. Once each member is fully trained in his/her primary, they would be trained in a secondary and so on. And last but most likely the most important EVERYBODY would be trained in OPSEC and be expected to follow it. Anybody breachs OPSEC would be drummed out of the group.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The show looked as if the producer ran a Friday ad in the local paper saying they'd pay $100 per person per group for a show shoot on Saturday. Brand new camo, the kids pup tent...low rent production.

The group in the desert probably startled some high school couple sneaking off to play 'pat down' in Mom's car. Or it was the producer paying someone to drive the car through.

After the bombing in OK, militia became a bad word. Even the right would run from the word. Militia became code speak for Angry White Male.
I don't think that was an accident.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Horrible show about well intentioned people, but I wouldn't want to join a group of middle aged folks who are in worse shape than this 71 year old retired Air Force MSGT.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Reading this thread makes me want to wear camo pants and bandana and clean a weapon while standing gaurd on porch humming cadence.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I"m too old fat and decrepit to be too elitist in my attitudes. I'm glad to see people are doing somthing even if they aren't neccessarily the best at it at least they will have the advantage of working together well or at least better than strangers and better than being an all alone elitist. And glad they didn't show a bunch of scary freeks to scare the little libs some more.


----------

